# Sun Pass in orlando



## PeelBoy (Jun 17, 2012)

I will pick up a rental car at the Orlando Airport, spend a week in Orlando and then drive to Miami to drop off the car at the airport.

In May, I did the same but from Miami to Orlando.  At the car rental, I agreed to use the Sun Pass at a rate of $7.50 per day, i.e. over $50 per week.

This time, I will mainly stay in Orlando, so will not travel far.  Is $7.50 per day a good deal?


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 17, 2012)

If you are staying in Orlando there is really no need for Sun Pass - you can simply avoid the toll roads.  I-4 is not a toll road nor or the roads to any Disney properties, etc.  When we go to Orlando we go up the TPK (we are in Boca) and use a toll road to cut across if we are staying at Vistana, etc. but that is the only time we use a toll road.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 17, 2012)

...and the few toll roads that you might use for convenience still take cash, at least in the Orlando area.

That said, different rental car agencies charge different prices for electronic tolling.  Some (e.g. National/Alamo/Enterprise) are actually quite reasonable.  Here are the details:

https://www.sunpass.com/rentalcar


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 17, 2012)

$7.50 a day is expensive. You would have to pass a lot of tolls to make that pay off. I would just pay the cash tolls, just make sure you pay attention and make sure you go through the cash toll lanes. On the Beachline, the cash toll lanes almost look like exits.

You could also use a different company that has a better option for paying tolls. Some just charge $2 a day for any days where there is a toll usage plus the actual cost of the tolls. This is far cheaper than $7.50 a day.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 17, 2012)

the only unmanned toll booths are in the Miami area, and they will eventually send you a bill for the toll plus a charge of either 2 or 2.50


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 17, 2012)

Basically in Florida, you can bypass ALL tolls. For instance, if you are going from Orlando to Miami, you can take either SR-50 or SR-192 east to I-95, and go straight south. You can pay cash if you want to use either the Ronald Reagan (aka Florida) Turnpike from Orlando to Miami. Or, just take the turnpike south to Fort Pierce (SR-70) and hop on I-95 the rest of the way.

TS


----------



## suzanne (Jun 17, 2012)

If you use cash be sure to have quarters with you. Some of the toll booths are unmanned and take exact change only. We go to Orlando from SE Florida several times a year and the only time we use turnpike is to get to Orlando from down here. Once there we only use the local roads and streets and avoid the freeways all together.

Suzanne


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 17, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> You can pay cash if you want to use either the Ronald Reagan (aka Florida) Turnpike...



BTW, many of us natives in Florida know it as the "Florida Turnpike" as that is what it was long before it was ever named after Ronald Regan, much like "Cape Canaveral was once named Cape Kennedy (since reversed).

In and around Orlando, you will be nickled+dimed if you use any of the following expressways: East-West, Beachline, Greeneway, Western Beltway or Florida Turnpike. Anyone who wants to go from one side of the city to the other more than twice, should consider investing in their own Sunpass account. I have one, and I live two hours North of Orlando.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 18, 2012)

Same here. I've lived in north Orlando (Volusia and Seminole Counties) since 1983, when my family moved us from Orlando (I was 10.5 then). I know NO ONE who calls it the "Ronald Reagan Turnpike", as the Republican legislature changed the name several years ago. So, for most people who live in Florida, it is still the Florida Turnpike. To those who have never seen/driven on it, they'll see that sign when they enter it.

TS


----------



## lvhmbh (Jun 18, 2012)

Ha!  I had actually forgotten the official name as no one uses it here.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 18, 2012)

Down here we just call it the turnpike.  Obviously it's in Florida.   

In Miami you can easily rack up $7.50 a day in tolls if you go galvanting around town.  If you're just staying in Orlando I doubt you'll get your money's worth out of this.  If you have a GPS, just set it to avoid the toll roads.


----------



## spencersmama (Jun 19, 2012)

Is the price $7.50 plus tolls, or $7.50 inclusive?  It may be worthwhile for you to purchase one if you visit Florida often.  Publix and CVS sell the transponders boxes for $25.  The transponder boxes are portable.


----------



## dbmarch (Jun 19, 2012)

If you travel to Florida periodically, obtain a sunpass and bring it with you.   The money on the sunpass doesn't expire and you wouldn't have to worry about the roads you are driving on.   You also get  a discount on the tolls with a Sunpass vs cash.


----------

